# Favorite cat breed?



## SpartaDog (Jan 20, 2010)

Saw the dog thread and noticed that cats don't get enough individual recognition. Most people know more dog breeds than cat, and even here most feline 'sonas are either wildcats or generic "housecat" which is not a breed. -_-

I tend to like the eastern cats more. Oriental longhairs and shorthairs, Balinese, Japanese bobtails, and of course, Siamese. However I also like Egyptian maus, ocicats, Turkish angoras, ragdolls and ragamuffins.

I'd make a horse one, too, but then it'd look like spam. Someone else do it for me. XD

EDIT: Tabby (all variations), calico, and tortoiseshell are colors, not breeds. That's like saying blue merle is a dog breed, or chestnut is a horse breed.


----------



## Kelo (Jan 20, 2010)

The only pet I have ever had is a cat three of them over my lifetime first two have since died from old age. No idea what breed the first one was, I know the second one was a long hair white Persian. My current one is a really vocal and very loving I think Tabby not sure on that but its black/silver/gray/white very patched with some black stripes and a painted muzzle.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 20, 2010)

All of them except the bald ones and the ones that have smooshed faces.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 20, 2010)

Idk a cat is a cat to me. :v


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 20, 2010)

scottish fold and the hairless cats


----------



## Ratte (Jan 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> All of them except the bald ones and the ones that have smooshed faces.



Peke-faced?  Never cared for them.

I like all of them, but I favor mutt cats over any specific breed.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 20, 2010)

Cats that are calicos or tortoiseshells are the best.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 20, 2010)

Maine coons and sphynxes.


----------



## Piscin (Jan 20, 2010)

I'll go with mutt cats too.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 20, 2010)

Domestic Shorthair 4tw.  Of course, Torties are also cool .. they just have a that bad "tortitude".


----------



## Kivaari (Jan 20, 2010)

Probably a Bengal. We used to have one, and now we have a kitten that the people said was a Classic Tabby, but sure looks and acts like a Bengal.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 20, 2010)

Sponge ... sometimes I wish your avatar there could be considered a "house cat" .. I've always wanted to befriend a cougar (a real one).


----------



## torachi (Jan 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Cats that are calicos or tortoiseshells are the best.


 
This is my word.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jan 20, 2010)

Scottish Folds 





Awwwwww

Oh, and Sphinxes.  Vaelarsa gets a high five from me for that adorable pic.


----------



## darzoz (Jan 20, 2010)

Generic awesome cats, scottish fold, and I don't know if thay count because I don't know if you mean only cats that can be pets or not and I'm not sure if thay can be pets but also margays.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jan 20, 2010)

I really love Ragdoll cats. They're fluffy! <3


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jan 20, 2010)

egyptian hairless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




orange tabby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




abyssinian


----------



## Jelly (Jan 20, 2010)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> abyssinian



my favorite
right there

abyssinians are pretty cool dudes

earrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrs


----------



## Aurelix (Jan 20, 2010)

All of the cats I have ever had have been some variation of the American Shorthair. I think the Russian Blues are gorgeous though.

Has anyone seen pictures of the American Curl? They have these little curled ears. So cute.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 20, 2010)

Aurelix said:


> All of the cats I have ever had have been some variation of the American Shorthair. I think the Russian Blues are gorgeous though.
> 
> Has anyone seen pictures of the American Curl? They have these little curled ears. So cute.








what the f


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 20, 2010)

Maine Coons and Savannahs.


----------



## Kelsh (Jan 20, 2010)

Hmm I can't really say. I volunteer with kitties every week and I love them all. c: 

But bengals are qts.


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 20, 2010)

I have four calico, three normal black/brown and one white/brown/black.  Also one tiger that we adopted at Petco.  I had a Tabby but she died from cancer a few years ago.  All cats are rescued from the humane society.  I love my cats, I also like Himilayan and Siamese.


----------



## Azbulldog (Jan 20, 2010)

Siamese
Colorpoint Shorthair
Oriental Shorthair
Egyptian Mau


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 20, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> scottish fold





KirbyCowFox said:


> Scottish Folds





darzoz said:


> scottish fold



All of the above.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Jan 20, 2010)

American shorthair.


----------



## Isen (Jan 20, 2010)

Probably American Shorthair, but I like almost all cats.

I had a tuxedo cat that looked almost exactly like this.

Bonus cute cat picture.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 20, 2010)

i dont really know shit about cat breeds.
all i know is cats > dogs
period. no matter what breed.


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 20, 2010)

My absolute favorite is the Turkish Angora, and it's what my fursona mostly is. (Rabbit part is Dwarf Hotot)
Second favorite is the Maine Coon if we're talking housecats.

Wildcats.. my favorite is cheetahs, snow leopards, bobcats, and white tigers.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 20, 2010)

I hate all cats.


----------



## Seas (Jan 20, 2010)

Sphynx and Abyssinian.
I always liked Sphynxes but looking through this thread, Abyssinians seem like pretty cool guys too.


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 20, 2010)

Lol, guys....tabby is a color, not a breed. So are calico and torti. I should go make a note of that.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 20, 2010)

long hair Norwegian forest cat 



FAVE


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 21, 2010)

The dead breed.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 21, 2010)

#1: Toyger
#2: Maine Coon


Guess what the breeds of my 2 cats are.  

[edit] Pics (when they get approved):

Toyger (Riddler)
View attachment 9234

Maine Coon (Oberon)
View attachment 9233


----------



## InuAkiko (Jan 21, 2010)

Abyssinian  and Egyptian mao


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 21, 2010)

Himalayan, then Siamese.

Forget the stereotypes saying Siamese cats are aggressive & fucked up in the head, it all depends on how you raise them ._.


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 21, 2010)

Siamese, Russian Blue, and Scottish Fold. I absolutely adore them <3


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 21, 2010)

Dead ones! :twisted:


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Jan 21, 2010)

I want a Russian Blue...


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 21, 2010)

I don't really like cats all that much.

But tabby I guess. Any with that kind of coat.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 21, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Himalayan, then Siamese.
> 
> Forget the stereotypes saying Siamese cats are aggressive & fucked up in the head, it all depends on how you raise them ._.



Never heard that stereotype.  Only heard about them being loud.


----------



## Bir (Jan 21, 2010)

My favorite cat breed is the Maine Coon.


----------



## Lady_Lapin (Jan 21, 2010)

I have a ragdoll, Vince Noir - he's an absolute dote! I love him to bits though, he's big, fluffy and incredibly stupid - more like a big dog stuck in a cat's body!


----------



## InuAkiko (Jan 21, 2010)

Lady_Lapin said:


> I have a ragdoll, Vince Noir - he's an absolute dote! I love him to bits though, he's big, fluffy and incredibly stupid - more like a big dog stuck in a cat's body!


 
Ohgod, I forgot about those. So cute <3


----------



## Ratte (Jan 21, 2010)

Somali and abyssinians are cute.

I like cats more for personality, so any cat will do.


----------



## Gight (Jan 21, 2010)

I have two pure bread, Siberian Cats.


----------



## Akwin (Jan 21, 2010)

Russian Blue!!

Or tabby.....they're both rly cute!


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 21, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Never heard that stereotype.  Only heard about them being loud.


They're supposedly bi polar. My one cat is half siamese and she definitely is.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> They're supposedly bi polar. My one cat is half siamese and she definitely is.



All of my cats are big babies.

But they're all mutts.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 21, 2010)

Ratte said:


> All of my cats are big babies.
> 
> But they're all mutts.


D'awwww.

All my cats except that one are antisocial.


----------



## Qoph (Jan 21, 2010)

Um 

Do lynxes count?


----------



## Ratte (Jan 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> D'awwww.
> 
> All my cats except that one are antisocial.



mine are like "oh hai pick me up and cradle me plz i wuv u"


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 21, 2010)

Qoph said:


> Um
> 
> Do lynxes count?



No, domestic cats. Lynxes are a different species.


----------



## outward (Jan 21, 2010)

Mainecoon FTW!

However, I've considered getting a ragdoll in the future -- Or an Egyptian Mau. 

Although I'm quite fond of all of my moggy shelter cats. : )


----------



## outward (Jan 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Cats that are calicos or tortoiseshells are the best.


 


wolfrunner7 said:


> Domestic Shorthair 4tw. Of course, Torties are also cool .. they just have a that bad "tortitude".


 
Funny. I volunteer at a cat shelter, and Torties are almost THE least popular colored cat -- next to black kitties, of course. No one ever wants to adopt them, but we NEVER have more than one orange tabby at any time.

Also: EEEE CUTE KITTY LOVE !!!!


----------



## Ricia (Jan 21, 2010)

I fell in love with Devon Rexes when I was trying to find a non-allergenic cat cause my then fiance was allergic. Said fiance is gone but my love for Devon Rexes remains. I'd love to own one but my apartment doesn't allow pets and they're freaking expensive.


----------



## outward (Jan 21, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Maine Coons and Savannahs.


 
I think there's a cat at my shelter that's at least part Savannah.

He has that long neck, LARGE body, growl-like meows, and distinct head-shape. It's REALLY neat.

And somebody returned him. : (


----------



## outward (Jan 21, 2010)

darzoz said:


> I'm not sure if thay can be pets but also *margays*.


 
I'll be your pet. : D <3 <3 <3 <3

I've considered getting a margay as a pet. I believe they're rather popular in the regions they originate in, but I can't find ANY information about owning them in the US or any english speaking country.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 21, 2010)

Ratte said:


> mine are like "oh hai pick me up and cradle me plz i wuv u"


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-

DO want D:


----------



## Takun (Jan 21, 2010)

Mutttttt


----------



## Zydala (Jan 21, 2010)

my favorite breed is MY kitten! she is a Birman, probably a blu-tabby-point. She is funny and loves attention and must always be around you CONSTANTLY. She loves being carried and will sit with you and watch TV and lick you until you develop a rash D:


----------



## Kommodore (Jan 21, 2010)

I love them all! I don't particularly care for the nekked ones, though. But I am sure I could look past that.


----------



## Solas (Jan 22, 2010)

Russian Blues.  They're great.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 22, 2010)

- Ragdoll
- Egyptian Mau
- Bengal
- Somali


----------



## Ratte (Jan 22, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-
> 
> DO want D:



There's a special four that are like that the most, though two of them are the biggest babies.

It's funny because their sizes are different.  They'll fucking follow you until you pick them up and when you do, they want to be held on their backs /just like babies/.  They're silly.

One of the four likes to swat at my dad's cigarettes when he holds them while smoking.  She's funny.


----------

